# Spideys :P pic heavy!



## trogdor1988 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey all, haven't put nothin on for a bit so thought id chuck some pics up, some arent that great but im lucky to get any pics these days with working all night and sleeping all day lol, anyway enjoy.

Mature female Phlogius sp vulpina





Mature male Selenotypus sp4




Mature female Phlogius crassipes/missing a leg lol.




Mature female Phlogius pseudocrassipes




Post-moult Phlogius papuanus




Mature female Selenotypus sp gemfields and eggsac




Juvie male Phlogius crassipes




Mature female tropix moulting




Juvie Hadronyche formidabalis (Northern tree funnelweb)




Juvie Selenotholus sp QLD





Cheers
Steve


----------



## squishi (Dec 17, 2009)

wow nice collection 
i am not game to handle mine i got her when she was a fair age and she even attacks water so i will keep my hands away i think


----------



## adz83 (Dec 17, 2009)

spiders freak me out.....nice photos though


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 17, 2009)

NICE, u ever been bitten by one? and how much would one of the smaller ones cost?


Will


----------



## Omgitschris (Dec 17, 2009)

they made me shiver  what would happen if you were bitten, would the venom do anything to you ?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol, na never ever been bitten and i got around 200 spiders or more. Venom wouldnt do much but make you feel a little sick, the funnelweb however would kill me, that sp is the second most venomous in the world i think. And to be honest the price people sell them for is a joke, even the small ones are ridiculously priced.


----------



## thals (Dec 17, 2009)

Lovely crassipes, gorgeous collection you have there 8)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 17, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> Lol, na never ever been bitten and i got around 200 spiders or more. Venom wouldnt do much but make you feel a little sick, the funnelweb however would kill me, that sp is the second most venomous in the world i think. And to be honest the price people sell them for is a joke, even the small ones are ridiculously priced.


How much are they worth?
I might go catch some


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 17, 2009)

haha yeah, how much do they go 4?


Will


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 17, 2009)

great collection mate  i love tarantulas begging my mum for one at the moment, u a member of the AIF ?


----------



## ozzieimages (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome spiders Trogdor, they look to be a fair size to, are they happy to sit like that or are they fast movers???

Thanks for sharing..

Baz


----------



## trogdor1988 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats barely any of the collection lol, And the tarantulas arent worth much, people just rip one another off with them. Not to mention its illegal to collect them nd sell them without a permit, and no one is getting permits anymore because there is to many illegal collectors nd supporters off illegal collecting. If you want prices look around some of the sites. Umm, no im not a member of aif or any of the other sites, they dont like you having your own opinion in those places so tend to ban you if you say boo. And occasionaly they will sit around for ages or slowly wander around but they can move very fast aswell.


----------



## Tsubakai (Dec 18, 2009)

Noticed you weren't handling the funnelweb. Good photos.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

Its legal to collect funnel webs in NSW 
Are they worth anything?
Cos i have hundreds in my yard
U can come and have them if u want


----------



## merdelhuck (Dec 18, 2009)

if i imagine a spider crawling on my arm i shiver and my palms sweat lol
they freak me out


----------



## trogdor1988 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah dont handle the funnels, got alot of respect for them. Dont stuff around with em lol. And it depends on if people want them or not if there worth anything, i was talking about the tarantulas not the funnelwebs, there not a good thing to sell to people anyway, what if you sell one to some kid and they end up dead. I dont really think selling them is a great idea as you dont want someone getting hurt on your head just for a quick buck. Though not all people are bright enough to think like that.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice collection there, but I must say that arachnids give me the creeps!

I am just wondering if they are hard to look after and how you feed em. 
Are they captive bred?

Saw funnel webs on a documentary not long ago. Amazing that they can swim underwater!

Good luck with em and please be careful, don't get bitten, specially by the funnel web. 

Cheers
Kev



----------



## SyKeD (Dec 18, 2009)

Pretty cool Byders =P! ( Say it fast enough and it sounds like Spiders haha )


----------



## webcol (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice spiders, i cant wait till get some more!


----------



## beatlloydy (Dec 18, 2009)

magick81 said:


> Nice collection there, but I must say that arachnids give me the creeps!
> 
> I am just wondering if they are hard to look after and how you feed em.
> Are they captive bred?
> ...



Yep...lots of fallacies about funnelwebs...definitely can live for several days under water by trapping air bubbles...have found live ones in the pool filter..so always dump it rather than put hand in to empty the contents.

Also, they cannot jump despite many saying they do...tho they are quite aggressive when stirred up...I never go outside after dark without shoes on...never know whats out there.


----------



## PhilK (Dec 18, 2009)

I see you don't handle the FW hahaha
Great looking collection, I wish mine would hurry up and grow that size!


----------



## cris (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice big spiders you have there  I have started keeping spiders although i only have one at the moment. I believe its a brush footed trapdoor, _Seqocrypta jakara _ 

Here are some pics


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah i was just kidding around bout the funnel webs, i certainly wont be selling them to any kids 
thanks


----------



## trogdor1988 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah thats a jakara mate, GREAT spiders, i used to have a few love em, so docile mine never bit or even attempted to except when removing her eggsacs. Used to handle her all the time. And once again cheers for all the comments guys


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice collection Trog, have you tried Neo's site very freindly and opinions are welcome.


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 18, 2009)

awesome stuff mate, i love the sp. queenslands


----------



## thesilverbeast (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the Sp. "4" male. Been looking for on of them for a while for my girl.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

i like spiders but now im freaked out and dont wanna got to bed lol


----------

